# ASA 5505 LAN connection



## javitable (Dec 13, 2010)

I have a ASA 5505 that connects directly to my ISP. My links look like they are up but when I connect my Cisco switch to the ASA and plug my PC in to connect it doesn’t seem to like the IP. I assign a static to the ASA and the Switch. Ran ASDM sucessfully and looks good.
I will be installing a brand new SBS 2008 (wants to be DHCP) server and a LAN. My config is below and any information is appreciated since this must be done ASAP.
Thanks
Jim
: Saved
:
ASA Version 8.2(1)
!
hostname ciscoasaZON
domain-name ZONWIB
enable password 8C9myjbXYNhN4I0J encrypted
passwd 2KFQnbNIdI.2KYOU encrypted
names
!
interface Vlan1
nameif inside
security-level 100
ip address 192.168.1.1 255.255.255.0
!
interface Vlan2
nameif outside
security-level 0
ip address 72.242.53.121 255.255.255.248
!
interface Ethernet0/0
switchport access vlan 2
!
interface Ethernet0/1
!
interface Ethernet0/2
!
interface Ethernet0/3
!
interface Ethernet0/4
!
interface Ethernet0/5
!
interface Ethernet0/6
!
interface Ethernet0/7
!
ftp mode passive
dns server-group DefaultDNS
domain-name ZONWIB
pager lines 24
logging asdm informational
mtu inside 1500
mtu outside 1500
no failover
icmp unreachable rate-limit 1 burst-size 1
no asdm history enable
arp timeout 14400
global (outside) 1 interface
nat (inside) 1 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0
route outside 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 72.242.53.121 1
timeout xlate 3:00:00
timeout conn 1:00:00 half-closed 0:10:00 udp 0:02:00 icmp 0:00:02
timeout sunrpc 0:10:00 h323 0:05:00 h225 1:00:00 mgcp 0:05:00 mgcp-pat 0:05:00
timeout sip 0:30:00 sip_media 0:02:00 sip-invite 0:03:00 sip-disconnect 0:02:00
timeout sip-provisional-media 0:02:00 uauth 0:05:00 absolute
timeout tcp-proxy-reassembly 0:01:00
dynamic-access-policy-record DfltAccessPolicy
http server enable
http 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0 inside
no snmp-server location
no snmp-server contact
snmp-server enable traps snmp authentication linkup linkdown coldstart
crypto ipsec security-association lifetime seconds 28800
crypto ipsec security-association lifetime kilobytes 4608000
telnet timeout 5
ssh timeout 5
console timeout 0
dhcpd auto_config outside
!
dhcpd address 192.168.1.5-192.168.1.254 inside
!
threat-detection basic-threat
threat-detection statistics port
threat-detection statistics protocol
threat-detection statistics access-list
no threat-detection statistics tcp-intercept
webvpn
!
class-map inspection_default
match default-inspection-traffic
!
!
policy-map type inspect dns preset_dns_map
parameters
message-length maximum 512
policy-map global_policy
class inspection_default
inspect dns preset_dns_map
inspect ftp
inspect h323 h225
inspect h323 ras
inspect rsh
inspect rtsp
inspect esmtp
inspect sqlnet
inspect skinny
inspect sunrpc
inspect xdmcp
inspect sip
inspect netbios
inspect tftp
!
service-policy global_policy global
prompt hostname context
Cryptochecksum:e6cc35fbd6054b86c04b31af1827886b
: end


----------

